
Set Bing's photo of the day as your desktop's wallpaper, Automatically – Windows - guptarohit
https://github.com/guptarohit/bing-wallpaper/
======
coreyp_1
I myself have wanted this, but there's no way that I would run an exe like
this without knowing what's in it!

~~~
rakshithbekal
there are apps on the windows store that do the same. Why'd you want to use an
exe?

~~~
guptarohit
is windows store available on windows 7?

